
Breaking Down Walls, a Decentralised Social Web? - zoowar
http://evan.prodromou.name/files/sxsw2012/sxsw2012.html
======
anthonyb
This makes no sense whatsoever. "Plum Pudding"? and a b/w picture of some guy?

